# failed



## ravenclan (Oct 23, 2020)




----------



## MJB05615 (Oct 23, 2020)

LOL.  I could eat that kind of "salad" anytime.


----------



## JLeonard (Oct 23, 2020)

LOL! I also fail in that fashion. 
Jim


----------



## JC in GB (Oct 23, 2020)

Next time less bread and you nailed it!


----------



## Sowsage (Oct 23, 2020)

Ive made a few of those salads!


----------



## tx smoker (Oct 23, 2020)

What are you talking about "failed"?  That looks like the perfect salad to me....exactly the way I like mine.

Robert


----------



## tx smoker (Oct 23, 2020)

Sowsage said:


> Ive made a few of those salads!



BWA HAA HAA!! We've never seen one of them Travis   

Robert


----------



## Sowsage (Oct 23, 2020)

tx smoker said:


> BWA HAA HAA!! We've never seen one of them Travis
> 
> Robert


Lol! Well I guess I better step up my game. Hahaha!


----------



## tx smoker (Oct 23, 2020)

Sowsage said:


> Lol! Well I guess I better step up my game. Hahaha



No doubt in my mind you can top that one. Question is will you be able to eat all of it?

Robert


----------

